# Neil Armstrong? Does he belong here?



## Wildfire2000 (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm not 100% sold on this video, but the similarities are striking. Thoughts?

Neil and Yuri

Most people here are 100% behind the idea that NASA and everything we've been told through the years involving space and everything else is fake. Some of us are on the fence and willing to look at evidence that proves things one way or the other. I came across this tonight and figured it definitely needed to be posted here for more eyes than just mine. Take a look, see what your eyes see. 

Now, supposedly, EARS are more individual and random than fingerprints are, and have been a focal point recently in pop culture on how they're usable for identification, more so than just 'facial recognition'. I personally tried to follow their ears and such, but even doing that, some angles of the pictures shown in the video changed how the ears looked between shots on the same person, so I was stumped. Anyone else?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-11-07 14:10:48Reaction Score: 2


I've scrutinized that 3 times now, I see very subtle differences in their ears , mouth, upper lip specially and smile, but I really had to look hard. but even still all things considered it's extremely bizarre,  because they are almost dead ringers.

Do we know how tall both men were??  According to all sources on google, Neil Armstrong was 5'11" and Yuri was 5'2".  All I can suggest is do an imagine search of Yuri and see if you think he was really only 5'2", that's pretty darn short.

I thought it was really bizzare when Yuri was killed in a plane crash all they could find was a piece of skin with a mole on it that a fellow pilot recognized 

Anyway back to the height issue, here is Yuri and fellow cosmonaut Valentina Tereshkova and she is listed as being 5'5".  And he appears to be slightly taller than her.


alrighty here we have Yuri (5'2") then Pavol Popovich and I couldn't find his height listed anywhere and next we have Valentina Tereshkova (5'5") and then Khrushchev, holy cow, was only 5'3".   Lots of short Russian people I guess?

I don't think Neil and Yuri were the same man, but I too am curious what others think and I do think the facial similarities are pretty striking.

*And now a quiz. who is Yuri and who is Neil ?*

**


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-11-07 15:40:37Reaction Score: 5


The story is more compelling than the visual similarities. However, they do seem oddly Stepford-ish.



Ice Nine said:


> a piece of skin with a mole on it that a fellow pilot recognized


What a story to go with. These guys are just having a laugh...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-11-07 17:21:04Reaction Score: 1


_@anotherlayer_ "oddly Stepford-ish" is a good way to look at it.  I'm sure they aren't the same man however I have looked at enough pictures of the two men this morning to make my mind up.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CasimirDate: 2018-11-07 17:47:17Reaction Score: 6


_@anotherlayer_ Where do they find these sleuths, man? We got passports recovered from demolished buildings, pieces of skin with moles identifying cosmonaughts, what's next?

One time, this guy handed me a picture of him, he said "Here's a picture of me when I was younger." Every picture is of you when you were younger.... "Here's a picture of me when I'm older." "You son-of-a-bitch! How'd you pull that off? Lemme see that camera... What's it look like? " -Mitch Hedberg


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-11-07 17:57:32Reaction Score: 3




Casimir said:


> _@anotherlayer_ Where do they find these sleuths, man? We got passports recovered from demolished buildings, pieces of skin with moles identifying cosmonaughts, what's next?


funny you should bring it up... the passport thing was exactly where my mind went. make the story so unbelievable that it's believable.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-11-07 20:10:18Reaction Score: 1




anotherlayer said:


> funny you should bring it up... the passport thing was exactly where my mind went. make the story so unbelievable that it's believable.


First thing I thought about too and maybe we should throw in the "magic bullet" for good measure.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-11-07 21:49:44Reaction Score: 3


I think these two are not the same person.

On a separate note, it is highly possible that the Russians got rid of Gagarin, as he was the weakest link in that chain. I’ve read that he became a heavy drinker and was talking too much. Probably too much to bear for him it was.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ElGuapoTDate: 2018-11-08 02:46:45Reaction Score: 1


Holy schmuckers, they sure took it lightly on the medals and ribbons in the good ol' USSR!

*Don't think they're the same liars btw, but certainly strikingly similar.  Birds of a feather and whatnot...


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2019-06-18 19:38:51Reaction Score: 0


Maybe they are related, but not officially. They sure look like cousins or brothers.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SeVenDate: 2019-06-18 21:28:57Reaction Score: 0


Definitely different men. The hairline and head shape. But OP's video is interesting. Could Neil have filled in for Yuri? I suppose if you put a helmet on them, that eliminates both of those defining features and they do look very similar.

The two on the top are Yuri. The one on the right is 1960. The one on the left had to be 1968 or earlier. He sure aged a lot in 8 years. And he had that crooked eyebrow in most of the later pics of him.
The two on the bottom are Armstrong. The one on the right is 1961.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2020-04-27 00:27:10Reaction Score: 0


Similar, but not exactly alike. Hell, they could be from the same family, if you were to trace their ancestry back far enough. The elite like to keep things all in the family, don't they?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-04-27 11:16:59Reaction Score: 0


I don't think they are the same.

But don't forget that Neil A backwards is A lien. Which would have been the legal term for someone of the USSR in the USA at that time


----------

